# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αλλαγή σελίδας

## panos70

Μετα απο πολυ σκεψη εδω και ενα χρονο αποφασισα να αλλαξω ρατσα στα  καναρινια,και απο καναρινια χρωματος (ασπροκοκκινα μωσαικα, και κοκκινα  χιονε και εντονα )  να παω στα καναρινια φωνης (τιμπραντο) . Ετσι  επικοινωνησα  με εναν εκτροφεα και μελος του ΣΥΚΒΕ που κατεβαινει σε  αγωνες ,και πηρα τωρα για αρχη εναν αρσενικο του 11 που περσι τον ειχε   εκπαιδευσει για να τον χρησιμοποιησω  ως δασκαλο και δυο φετινα δλδ του  12. Τα 2 ζευγαρια μετα το χειμωνα και την ανοιξη μετα  απο διατροφικη   προετοιμασια θα τα ζευγαρωσω και ευελπιστω να κανω ενα μικρο κοπαδακι.Να  πω πως τα κοκκινα θα εχουν φυγει μεχρι την πεμπτη και το τελευταιο  ............. Αυτος ειναι ο αρσενικος του 11 [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] εδω ο ενας αρσενικος του 12 [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] εδω ο δευτερος αρσενικος του 12  [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]           και εδω η δυο θηλυκιες που τις εχω σε κλουβα πτησεις [IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

welcome to the club !  να χουν την υγεια τους και να σε γεμισουν τραγουδια !!!

----------


## jk21

και κοψε το ρουπσεν !   ::

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο πολλα like!!!!με το καλο!!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλή σταδιοδρομία στα Timbrano, είναι και μένα ο ακαής πόθος μου.. Αλλά ρώτησα στην Κύπρο μερικά pet shop και δεν έχουν.. Μόνο με παραγγελία τολμούν να φέρουν!!!

----------


## ninos

Μπραβο Πανο !!! 
Σιγουρα, δεν θα το μετανιωσεις  :Happy:  Πανεμορφα κ τα πρωτα πουλακια

----------


## μαρια ν

Πανεμορφα με το καλο του χρονου να γεμισεις με ενα κοπαδι με τραγουδιστες

----------


## lefteris13

Πολυ ωραια Πανο, καλη επιτυχια στο νεο εγχειρημα!..βαλε μας καποια στιγμη να τον ακουσουμε κιολας τον περσυνο αρσενικο!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Πανο να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου βγουν καλοι τραγουδιστες, δεν θα το μετανιωσεις.
Τι γραμης ειναι? κλασικο ?

----------


## jk21

> Πανο να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου βγουν καλοι τραγουδιστες, δεν θα το μετανιωσεις.
> Τι γραμης ειναι?* κλασικο* ?


κλασσικα ..... !!!

πανο για το ρουπσεν γιατι δεν μου βαλες like ;  :rollhappy:

----------


## geog87

αντε με το καλο στην καινουργια σου αρχη!!!!να σου ζησει!!!

----------


## panos70

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και τα καλλα  σας λογια ,ρουπσεν δεν δινω εκτος ελαχιστου λογο οτι ειχα τα κοκκινα,Νικο κακως δεν φερνουν ,γιατι ειναι ακριβα ποιος ο λογος ; Θοδωρη ναι ειναι classico ,ελπιζω και ευχομαι να με ξεκουφανουν.......... θα δουμε

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη δεν προλαβαινω να γραψω ,παντως απο εκει που τα πηρα βαζει ρουπσεν και σε σελιδες με τιμπραντο  βλεπω οτι εχουν μεσα στο μιγμα σε διαφορα ποσοστα

----------


## Θοδωρής

δεν θα σε απογοητεύσουν, πραγματικά καταπληκτικά πουλιά

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Καλή επιτυχία Πάνο! Τώρα τελευταία όλο και περισσότεροι στρέφονται στην συγκεκριμένη ράτσα, μου έχει κάνει πραγματικά εντύπωση.

----------


## jk21

οταν το ανεφερα πανω (για το rape seed )  ,το ειπα για πλακα ,ξεροντας οτι ειναι οτι σου εχει απομεινει και οτι το σταματας ... επειδη δεν μπορω να αφησω εναν ακομη φιλο μου να παρασυρθει ,γιατι απο οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι πια απιθανο ... ας ακουσουνε ολοι τα εξης (οχι μονο εσυ .δεν τα γραφω για σενα ) 



εδω και χρονια ,απο τα πρωτα βηματα μου στο petbirds.gr εχω ξεσκιστει να βαζω αποδειξεις οτι αυτο το βρωμοπραμα ειναι επικινδυνο για τα πουλια μας .εχει στην κυριολεξια μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου και οργισθει μεχρις οτου δεν παει η ψυχη μου με την στραβομαρα του καθε κολλημενου εκτροφεα ,να επιμενει να δινει ενα σπορο στα πουλια του μην υπολογιζοντας τις συνεπειες γιατι και οι παλιοτεροι το κανανε .αν και 1000% τιποτε δεν εχει να δωσει στο τραγουδι περισσοτερο απο τους αλλους λιπαρους σπορους (το ειπε φετος και διεθνης κριτης ) ακομα και αυτο να συνεβαινε ,ειναι τουλαχιστον εγωιστικο αν οχι εγκληματικο να δινουμε αυτο το σπορο μονο και μονο για να εχουμε επιτυχιες .εμενα για μια  ακομη φορα η κοινοτητα των οργανωμενων εκτροφεων ας με γραψει οπου την βολευει ! αλλα η ρηση του ισπανου κριτη για τον σπορο αυτο ηταν σαφης και εκανε να γουρλωσουν τα ματια ολονων που τον ακουγανε .δεν χρησιμοποιει τον σπορο και ο λογος ειναι οτι στην ισπανια που τον χρησιμοποιουσανε παλιοτερα και για λαδι στο φαγητο ενοχοποιηθηκε ξεκαθαρα για .... τα υπολοιπα ας τα πουνε οσοι ανηκουν στο συλλογο  ή ας τα αμφισβητισουν !!! οσοι θελουν να δινουν αργο θανατο στα πουλια τους ας συνεχισουν να το κανουν .δεν με νοιαζει αν με ακουσετε για αυγοψωμα ,ριγανες και περιλλες αν πρωτα δεν με ακουσετε και πεταξετε αυτη τη βρωμια απο την εκτροφη σας .ή μαλλον μην την πεταξετε ,στις δυσκολες μερες που ερχονται του χειμωνα ,ως γνωστον μπορει να μετατραπει σε τελειο βιοντιζελ .αυτη ειναι η βασικη του χρηση με τιμη 30λ το κιλο αλλα εσας σας το δινουν με πολυ περισσοτερο για να δηλητηριαζετε αργα τα πουλια σας .καθε μιγμα με ικανο ποσοστο απο αυτον τον σπορο (πανω απο 5% ) ειναι επικινδυνο και οποιος το δινει ηθικα συνενοχος

----------


## panos70

Eγω οπως ξερεις τον εχω σταματησει εδω και πολυ καιρο ας εχει ας εχει μεσα 2-3 % οχι παραπανω ,το ξερω αυτα που εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους και εδω και στου γειτονα, και δεν εχω λογο να αμφιβαλω με αυτα που λες εκτος αυτου βλεπω οτι και τωρα αλλα και παλιοτερα τα πουλια δεν τα τρωνε γιατι δεν βλεπω τσοφλια κατω ,αλλα ολοκληρους σπορους ,οποτε μηπως το βαζουν γιατι ειναι φθηνος και για να βαραινει την τροφη ;

----------


## xXx

να τα χαρείς φίλε

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ συγνωμη που ισως χαλασα την παρουσιαση σου και τις στιγμες χαρα σου αλλα μου βγηκε (και δεν προκειται να ξαναμπει ) η αγανακτηση χρονων .αν δεν υπηρχαν και πουλια που το τρωνε δεν θα ασχολιομουνα καθολου ... ελπιζω να μην εισαι ο μονος που αγγιξα ...μεχρι τωρα προσπαθουσα να πεισω .απο τωρα και μπρος οποιος ξερει και συνεχιζει εχει πληρη την ηθικη ευθυνη !

----------


## panos70

Νο problem φιλε, δεν χαλασες καμια παρουσιαση σε εσενα τα ειπα και τηλεφωνικα,  εξαλου εγω σταματησα να  δινω το ρουπσεν στα πουλια μου εδω και σχεδον ενα χρονο

----------


## COMASCO

πανο αντε με το καλο!καλη αρχη!ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανο, καλη αρχη, καλη επιτυχια στο μελλοντικο σου ζευγαρωμα!!!! Να εισαι παντα καλα (και εσυ κ τα πουλακια) να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!
*

----------


## vag21

πανο να τα χαιρεσε.πριν τα παρεις ασχοληθηκες με τις φωνες των τιμπραντο?ή εμπιστευτηκες των εκτροφεα που στα εδωσε?

----------


## billakos

Κουκλιά τα νεα σου πουλάκια. φτου φτου.

----------


## panos70

> *vag21* 
>          πανο να τα χαιρεσε.πριν τα παρεις ασχοληθηκες με τις φωνες των τιμπραντο?ή εμπιστευτηκες των εκτροφεα που στα εδωσε?


    Μα στην ουσια ειναι μελος στον ΣΥΚΒΕ που ειναι καθε χρονο τα πουλια του μεσα στα κυπελα ,ειδα και τα μεταλλια και τα βραβεια του

----------


## vag21

απο οτι καταλαβα εμπιστευτηκες τον εκτροφεα.παντως τα κυπελα και τα μεταλλια δεν μου λενε κατι.και η αεκαρα εχει κυπελα στην τροπαιοθηκη της αλλα αμα παρεις παιχτη απο εκεινη, αυτην την εποχη κλαφτα χαραλαμπε.θελω να πω οτι καλο ειναι πριν μπουμε στα καναρινια φωνης και ειδικα στα τιμπραντο ,που για μενα ειναι πιο δυσκολα στο να τα ξεχωρισεις απο τα αλλα ειδη καναρινιων φωνης, να εχουμε πρωτα εκπαιδευση το δικο μας αυτι.
καποιος θα μου απαντησει αν δεν βρεξεις κω.... δεν τρως ψαρι,και αυτο σωστο ειναι.
οπως και να εχει σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα πανο στην νεα σου προσπαθεια.

----------


## panos70

Βαγγελη εγω ειμαι σιγουρος απο τον ελενχο που εκανα στα δαχτυλιδια και τα περσινα τροπαια,αν επαιρνες παιχτη απο την ΑΕΚαρα την εποχη που πηρε το πρωταθλημα δεν θα αξιζε  ; τα δικα μου ειναι κατι τετοιο, παντως σεβαστη η αποψη σου

----------


## lianna

Η Τιμπραντομανία εξαπλώνεται!!! Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τα καναρινάκια σου. Σύντομα θα σας παρουσιάσω κι εγώ το δικό μου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

αν τα χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου! και με το καλο να σου μεγαλωσει η οικογενεια!  :Happy: 
να σε ρωτησω, αμα επιτρεπεται.. τα καναρινια τα αλλα που ειχες τι τα εκανες?

----------


## panos70

> *Νίκος.Λ* 
> 
> 
>           τα καναρινια τα αλλα που ειχες τι τα εκανες?


 Σε ευχαριστω............μερικα  τα εδωσα σε φιλους και τα περισσοτερα και σε ενα πετ σοπ

----------


## Gardelius

> Σε ευχαριστω............μερικα  τα εδωσα σε φιλους και τα περισσοτερα και σε* ενα πετ σοπ*


Ελπιζω να βρουν και την αντιστοιχη περιποιηση. όπως ηταν μαζι σου (πιστευω δεν θαναι) αλλα οκ.Προς θεου :: ,επειδη, ολοι βλεπουμε την κατασταση των πουλιων σ αρκετα πετ.

----------


## geam

Πανο μπράβο!!!!! καλή αρχή!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηλία εγώ είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα υποστηρίξω αυτή την ομάδα των ¨εμπόρων¨αλλά στην επαρχία δεν είναι όλα τόσο χύμα ¨φυλάει ο φόβος τα έρμα¨ ... Και για να μην είμαι άδικος είναι καλύτεροι πάντως από τους χομπίστες ... ¨ιδιώτες εμπόρους¨.

----------


## panos70

Εδω στην επαρχια επειδη ειναι κλειστη κοινωνια και ξερωμαστε ολοι μεταξη μας δεν τον συμφερει τον πετ σοπα να τα εχει σε κακα χαλια γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα αγοραζει κανενας απο το μαγαζι του ,οποτε μια στοιχειωδη μεταχειριση και καθαριοτητα θα την εχουν,εαν πανε σε σπιτια τοτε ναι πιστευω θα περναν καλα ,

----------


## COMASCO

> Εδω στην επαρχια επειδη ειναι κλειστη κοινωνια και ξερωμαστε ολοι μεταξη μας δεν τον συμφερει τον πετ σοπα να τα εχει σε κακα χαλια


αυτο ισχυει!!οχι παντα βεβαια!αλλα στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις!

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία εγώ είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα υποστηρίξω αυτή την ομάδα των ¨εμπόρων¨αλλά στην επαρχία δεν είναι όλα τόσο χύμα ¨φυλάει ο φόβος τα έρμα¨ ... Και για να μην είμαι άδικος είναι καλύτεροι πάντως από τους χομπίστες ... ¨ιδιώτες εμπόρους¨.





> Εδω στην επαρχια επειδη ειναι κλειστη κοινωνια και ξερωμαστε ολοι μεταξη μας δεν τον συμφερει τον πετ σοπα να τα εχει σε κακα χαλια γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα αγοραζει κανενας απο το μαγαζι του ,οποτε μια στοιχειωδη μεταχειριση και καθαριοτητα θα την εχουν,εαν πανε σε σπιτια τοτε ναι πιστευω θα περναν καλα ,



Παιδες,τα οσα λετε με βρισκουν απολυτα συμφωνο. Βεβαια, εδω και λιγο καιρο που ειμαι μελος στο φορουμ, θελω να σας πω αυτο..Επειδη και εγω μενω πλεον (αλλα και απο παλια) επαρχια, ξερω πολυ καλα τον καθε ενα ...σχετικο ειναι το τι θα πουν και πως θα το λανσαρουν για να πουλησουν.Όσο για την περιποιηση και την καθαριοτητα...Δεν θελω να πω  περισσοτερα,  :Sign0006:

----------


## οδυσσέας

Πάνο και Γιάννη ευτυχώς όλοι οι πετσοπάδες δεν είναι άσχετοι, και χαίρομαι που ακούω ότι στο Κιλκίς οι πετσοπάδες είναι σωστοί επαγγελματίες. στην Τρίπολη πάντως και ασχετοι είναι και κακοι επαγγελματίες...

----------


## panos70

> *οδυσσέας* 
> στην Τρίπολη πάντως και ασχετοι είναι και κακοι επαγγελματίες...


  Και σε μας ενα απο τα ιδια ειναι ,αλλα εκει που τα εδωσα του ψοφησαν 3 απο τα 25 που ειχε  (δικα του) προβληματιστηκε  και τωρα τα προσεχει λιγο καλυτερα για να μην εχει αλλες απωλειες ......εγω πιστευω πως ολοι οι πετ σοπαδες ειναι παντου ιδιοι ,εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων  ενα  10%

----------


## jk21

οι παλιοι πετσοπαδες στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις υπηρξαν και παλιοι εκτροφεις .τοτε δεν υπηρχε διαδικτυο.τωρα υπαρχει .οι εκτροφεις ενημερωνονται αλλαζουν .. ετσι αργα ή γρηγορα θα αλλαξουν και κεινοι .εσεις θα τους αλλαξετε με τις απαιτησεις σας ! οποιος δεν ακολουθα την αγορα και δεν ειναι επαγγελματιας,στις δυσκολες μαλιστα οικονομικα μερες ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα το βρει μπροστα του !

----------


## οδυσσέας

μακάρι να ήταν έτσι Δημήτρη...αλλά όταν έχουν τα πετσοπ σαν δεύτερη δουλειά (γιατί κανανε το χόμπι τους το πουλοπιασιμο και επάγγελμα) δεν στηρίζονται σε 10 εκτροφείς ψαγμένους αλλά σε μερικές χιλιάδες αρχάριους η παιδάκια που περνανε έξω από τα μαγαζιά τους. όσο για την ενημερώσει την έχουν από τους προμηθευτές τους, αλλά το μυαλό τους είναι πως θα γα..... ε φάνε τον πελάτη. 
Για παράδειγμα όταν τα κοινά η τα καναρίνια χρώματος τα παίρνουν 7ευρω (από εισαγωγέα από τον κορυδαλλό) και τα πουλανε 30 ευρώ και όταν έρθει Μάρτιος ακόμα και 50 της κανάρες, και τα πιασμένα αγριοπούλια από τζάμπα αν τα πιάσουν μόνοι τους έως 10 ευρώ αν τα αγοράσουν και τα πουλανε μετά το Νοέμβρη από 50 ευρώ μέχρι όσο τους καυ....σει καπνίσει. Άντε εσύ μετά να τους ανοίξεις και τα μάτια να δεις τι άλλο θα κάνουν.


Πάνο σου εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να έχεις μια καλή σταδιοδρομία με τους τενόρους σου και να σου δίνουν πολλές δυνατές χαρές και λίγες ανεπαίσθητες λύπες. :Happy0159:

----------


## panos70

> *οδυσσέας* Πάνο σου  εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου να έχεις μια καλή σταδιοδρομία με τους  τενόρους σου και να σου δίνουν πολλές δυνατές χαρές και λίγες  ανεπαίσθητες λύπες.


 Σε ευχαριστω Οδυσσεα για τις ευχες σου ....... 7 ευρω ε; κι εγω που το αγορασα προπερσι 55 και δινανε 45 τη θηλυκια ......τελικα ειναι πολυ απατεωνες

----------


## jk21

δεν θα πω αν αυτες οι καταστασεις ειναι γενικες ή οχι αλλα θα ηθελα να μην λεμε κατι οτι συμβαινει γενικα και παντου ... αν γινοτανε μαλιστα να φυγουμε απο το θεμα γιατι δεν εχει σχεση με τα νεα πουλακια του ΠΑΝΟΥ

----------


## οδυσσέας

...και όπως έχω ξαναπεί ευτυχώς δεν είναι όλοι οι πετσοπάδες ίδιοι.

----------


## panos70

Εδω και μερικες μερες τα τιμπραντακια αρχισαν δειλα δειλα ενα συνεχες κεληδησμα, αν και βλεπω πως η πτεροροια τους ακομη κραταει,αυτο που εχω παρατηρηση ειναι ο μεταλλικος τους  ηχος   ακομη βεβαια δεν εχω πληρη αντιληψη το τι θα ακολουθησει οταν καθαρισουν και επανελουν ετοιμα μεσα με τελη Οκτωμβριου

----------


## jk21

να ρωτησεις αν ειχανε ακομα πτεροροια πριν ερθουν σε εσενα .μην τυχον ειναι αντιδραση απο αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος

----------


## panos70

Ειχαν θυμαμαι οταν πηγα να τα παρω που εχαναν φτερα αλλα οπως τα παρατηρω ειναι στο τελειωμα

----------

